#  Alternativmedizin >   Osteopathie! >

## sun

Hallo zusammen!  Was haltet ihr von Osteopathie und so?  Hat damit schon wer Erfahrungen?   Ich weiß nicht, aber vielleicht mache ich mir ein falsches Bild.  Also ich bin mal in voller Hoffnung. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das richtige mache.   Ich stelle mir das mal so vor. Das ein Osteopathe sich den ganzen Körper als ein Bild vorstellt. Und somit den Körper als eines betrachtet. Nicht so wie Ärzte. Nichts gegen Ärzte. Aber bei den Ärzten ist es meistens so. Jeder hat seine Fachrichtung und konzentriert sich somit auf dieses Gebiet und will natürlich, das Beste, in diesem Gebiet für den Patienten erreichen. Sollte normal halt so sein. Oder? Und ein Osteopathe sieht das alles als eines an.   Stimmt das so? Also ich meine jetzt. Wenn ich zum Beispiel: in der Schulter schmerzen habe, das der nicht die Schulter behandelt, sondern den Darm. Weil er meint, das kommt davon.  Ich weiß blödes Beispiel, aber ich habe kein wirkliches im Kopf, zurzeit.   Ist das so? Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen? Ist es in meiner Situation ratsam oder sollte man noch ein wenig zu warten?   Gruß Sun

----------


## lucy230279

hallo sun, 
so in etwa.
ostheopathen versuchen den körper zur selbstheilung anzuregen.
dies versuchen sie, indem sie fehlfunktionen des körpers zu ertasten versuchen.
sie versuchen also gewebe und körperflüssigkeiten zu manipulieren, damit die energie wieder ungehindert fließen kann. 
ich habe selber leider noch keine erfahrung damit, würde es aber gern mal ausprobieren.
allerdings wird diese heilmethode in deutschland noch nicht von den krankenkassen anerkannt.
deshalb muss die behandlung immer selber bezahlt werden.
das ist der grund, warum ich es bisher noch nicht versucht hab.
üblich sind meistens ca. 2 sitzungen, mehr als 4-5 sind selten notwendig.
die sitzung dauert ca. 1 h, kosten liegen bei ca.50,00 EUR 
wenn du es versucht hast, sag mir bescheid.

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Ja ich werde es mal probieren. Denn wenn es mir hilft. Warum nicht. 
Allerdings, sollte das erstemal 2 - 2,5 h Stunden dauern und die Erstbehandlung kostet  80.-. Das wird eben bei uns auch noch nicht bezahlt.  
Aber ich denke mir. Wenn ich ein 24h EKG machen muss. Dann muss ich auch jedesmal 45.- Euro bezahlen.

----------


## lucy230279

okay sun,
dann halt mich auf dem laufenden.
kannst ja mal fragen, ob es auch bei rheuma hilft?

----------


## sun

Hallo Lucy! 
Das werde ich machen. Rheuma habe ich ja auch. Aber am Anfang sollte man ihr nicht viel sagen und die sagt dir dann was du hast. Irgendwie schon ein wenig komisch.  
Aber wenn es helfen soll, warum nicht.  
Na mal sehen, wer schon Erfahrung damit hat. Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch wer.  
Gruß Sun

----------


## Klosterbruder

Das ertasten von Knöttchen und Verhärtungen
das lösen von Verspannungen all die alten bewährten
Methoden der Körperheilkunde sind leider wie auch
andere Heilverfahren nicht zahlungswürdig bei unseren Kassen
in unserer Gesellschaft. 
Schaut man nach Osten erkennt man sehr schnell 
das das dort für den gesunden Menschen Altag ist. 
Der gesunde entspannte Mensch der Mensch der sich
auch einmal hingebungsvoll einer Ganzkörpermassage
erlaubt ist oft fitaler wie der der sich diesen Luxus nicht genehmigt 
Auch die Unbeweglichkeit unserer Gesellschaft,
die Zwanghaltungen vorm PC oder das stehen der Verkäuferin
sind wieder der Natur und schaden dem Körper. 
Gott schenke Dir einen guten Osteopathen
und die Zeit dür die Behandlung

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, sun, 
selbst habe ich auch noch keine Erfahrungen mit der Osteopathie gemacht. Aber mein Chef, seine Tochter, der Mann meiner besten Freundin und deren 10jähriger Sohn haben bei ihren jeweiligen Osteopathen beste Ergebnisse erhalten. Das waren schmerzhafte Verspannungen bei den Erwachsenen und Blockaden bei den beiden Kindern.  
Sollte ich wegen eigener (passender) Beschwerden einmal die Behandlung bei einem O. vorgeschlagen bekommen, würde ich das jeder Spritzen- oder Medikamententherapie vorziehen - wenigstens den Versuch erst mal machen. 
Baldige Besserung wünscht dir 
Ute

----------


## sony

hallo ihr 
da ich an ms erkrankt bin, macht meine physiotherapeutin eine mischung aus osteopathie und bobath. ich finde, das tut mir gut und meine thera weiss was sie tut, denn sie hat bei einem neurologen gearbeitet.

----------


## Monsti

Hallo sun,  nachdem ich aufgrund schwerer Bauchverwachsungen immer wieder mit Subileuszuständen (bis hin zu Kot-Erbrechen) und argen Dauerschmerzen zu tun hatte, ging ich zu meinem Chirurgen, der eine erneute OP glatt ablehnte, weil sie bei meinem mehrfach voroperierten Bauch zu gefährlich sei. Also schaute ich mich nach Alternativen um.  Im November 2005 begann ich mit einer osteopathischen Therapie, die innerhalb weniger Wochen dafür sorgte, dass die Subileus-Zustände ausblieben. Ich bin in dieser Therapie noch heute, allerdings nicht mehr jede Woche, sondern nur noch in einzelnen Serien über jeweils 2 Monate. Meine Schmerzen sind nach einer solchen Behandlungsserie fast weg.  Nun war ich schon 3 Monate nicht mehr bei meiner Therapie (konnte nach 'zig Spitalsaufenthalten mal für eine Weile keinen Arzt und kein sonstiges Medizinalvolk ertragen ...  :Zwinker:  ). Einen Subileus hatte ich in dieser Zeit nicht mehr, dafür aber verstärken sich die Verwachsungsschmerzen wieder so sehr, dass ich ohne Schmerzmittel nicht mehr auskomme. Ich werde also eine erneute Therapieserie beginnen, und ich weiß, dass sie mir wie immer helfen wird.  Liebe Grüße von Angie  P.S. Übrigens hatte mir der Chirurg selbst eine osteopathische Therapie wärmstens ans Herz gelegt.

----------

